# Pet Pijs wanted on Good Day Sacramento News!



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone in Sacramento area have pet pigeons for a live news shot? Right before Christmas, they did a live shot of a pet pigeon that sat on the family's pit bull's head. It took several hours before the pij did it, they kept going back to it for a few hours of the news cast until in the end, the pij sat on the dog's rump. 

They were soliciting for anyone else local with a pet pigeon/s to contact them and they'd send a live truck. News in this area has been very slow lately, so there's a good chance they would still want to do it. It would be good pigeon publicity! I think I will send pix of mine, they aren't tame enough for much handling. They have showed several pix I have sent in of my other pets in the past, and a video of my friend's dog. They really like to show local stuff. It'd be neat to see a racing loft or show pigeons if anyone in the area has them


----------

